# Question to you youngsters, how did you pay for your rig?



## smoothjk (Oct 23, 2008)

I notice a lot of people on these forums are 18 or younger. Now, I realize that you don't have bills to pay and stuff like that, but how do you guys afford some of those insane setups like high-end quads with pricey GPUs? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## patrickv (Oct 23, 2008)

am not a youngster but my last build (i sold it anyways) was from my pockets since i work.
Am guessing their parents give them the money or maybe they do side jobs and raise a little cash


----------



## Tuffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm 16, but I don't live with my parents and I work 67 hours a week.

So I guess it's obvious how I pay for my builds. 

I STEAL THE MONEY  jk, lol, I'm a perfect example of a non-lazyf#k of an under 18'er.


----------



## patrickv (Oct 23, 2008)

Tuffie said:


> I work 67 hours a week.



seriously ? wow am like only 38 hours including the weekends !!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 23, 2008)

Tuffie said:


> I'm 16, but I don't live with my parents and I work 67 hours a week.
> 
> So I guess it's obvious how I pay for my builds.
> 
> I STEAL THE MONEY  jk, lol, I'm a perfect example of a non-lazyf#k of an under 18'er.



Yeah, you are full of crap, you don't work 67 hours a week. 

But on topic, most people on here, whether or not they admit it, get money from their parents. Spoiled? I know.


----------



## skidude (Oct 23, 2008)

I worked for it. Plain and simple.


----------



## scooter (Oct 23, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, you are full of crap, you don't work 67 hours a week.
> 
> But on topic, most people on here, whether or not they admit it, get money from their parents. Spoiled? I know.



I built a machine and gave it to my parents as an anniversary gift. 

But I according to what I have been told by some of the youngin's here I am CF senior citizen.. so I guess I buy stuff for the folks now...

Man, I wish I was a teenager still!


----------



## Shane (Oct 23, 2008)

saved up and brought the parts,i work full time usualy 37-40 hours a week + overtime if i want.


they still were not the best parts at the time i could haev got better but didnt realy want to spend a million so.

with times how they are i like to have savings.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 23, 2008)

I work and run my own business.


----------



## Egon (Oct 23, 2008)

I just save up enough money to get me a semi-good computer that will run the game I want to play and then manage to maintain it for four years after or until it dies. In those four years I'll eventually save up enough for the next computer. If I can use any parts of the old one I'll rip them out and toss the rest.


----------



## bullzi (Oct 23, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I work and run my own business.



Combo of that, selling my old computer and working.


----------



## smoothjk (Oct 23, 2008)

That's great that you guys work hard for your rigs. =)

I guess what I was getting at was...I don't understand how people *18 and younger* (presumably in high school, not employed) are spending so much dough. Some may be spoiled by parents, but I don't see how they'd be able to justify getting the latest quad core CPUs. I know McDonald's doesn't pay out the ears or anything.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, my schooling is online though, so I have a lot of free time during the day, so I game and work.


----------



## Respital (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a paper route got about $1200 a year, so one year paid for this baby last year! I was working about 5 years in total + interest and investments, made a good amount of cash. 

I'm a good example of a non-lazy 13 year old, considering i'm saving for my education.


----------



## atentora (Oct 23, 2008)

smoothjk said:


> I notice a lot of people on these forums are 18 or younger. *Now, I realize that you don't have bills to pay and stuff like that*, but how do you guys afford some of those insane setups like high-end quads with pricey GPUs? I'm genuinely curious.



That is exactly why younger people can buy such things.

My pay check, until the summer when I move out, is all mine after taxes and $5 a month for texts (my dad pays for the rest of the bill). My parents won't give me money for anything. So, that is how we, the younger people of the forum (I only just turned 19 after all) can pay for all that great stuff.


----------



## smoothjk (Oct 23, 2008)

Respital said:


> I had a paper route got about $1200 a year, so one year paid for this baby last year! I was working about 5 years in total + interest and investments, made a good amount of cash.
> 
> I'm a good example of a non-lazy 13 year old, considering i'm saving for my education.



That's awesome man. People are so lazy these days, it's nice to see someone so proactive. When I was 13, I was lazy as hell...


----------



## Respital (Oct 23, 2008)

smoothjk said:


> That's awesome man. People are so lazy these days, it's nice to see someone so proactive. When I was 13, I was lazy as hell...



Hahaha lulz.

I know eh, getting my engineering degree is going to cost me a load of cash though.


----------



## atentora (Oct 23, 2008)

Respital said:


> Hahaha lulz.
> 
> I know eh, getting my engineering degree is going to cost me a load of cash though.



Scholarships! Just try to do the opposite of what I did in school...


----------



## Respital (Oct 23, 2008)

atentora said:


> Scholarships!



Very possible but if my dream comes true i won't have to go to school..

I'm hoping to turn into the next bill gates with the next invention that everyone will need.


----------



## smoothjk (Oct 23, 2008)

Respital said:


> Very possible but if my dream comes true i won't have to go to school..
> 
> I'm hoping to turn into the next bill gates with the next invention that everyone will need.



And I'm hoping to win the lottery tomorrow. =)

Stick with education, it's good for you haha (then again, you already knew that).


----------



## Respital (Oct 23, 2008)

smoothjk said:


> And I'm hoping to win the lottery tomorrow. =)
> 
> Stick with education, it's good for you haha (then again, you already knew that).



Yeah, i did.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 23, 2008)

scooter said:


> I built a machine and gave it to my parents as an anniversary gift.
> 
> But I according to what I have been told by some of the youngin's here I am CF senior citizen.. so I guess I buy stuff for the folks now...
> 
> Man, I wish I was a teenager still!



yea, you old fart! 



On a more serious note, I worked in the hollidays (40 hours a week) and saved up the money to buy a decent computer.  through the year I dont buy anything for it, maybe after the next holiday again tough.  (as in, the summer holidays ofc  )


----------



## gamerman4 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a summer job filming two commercials for the Arkansas Department of Education. Worked for $8/hr at about 7-9 hours a day (depending on what we were doing). During that summer I made enough money to build most of this rig. Also, I had an old laptop that my dad gave me when he bought a new one, sold it for $300 and bought my quad-core. Everything else was from working during the summer. Now I'm really broke at college, my parents set up a direct deposit to give me $200 a month for food and gas. My scholarship ($5000 per semester) forces me to work 15 hours in our computer lab per week and with my class schedule, I have absolutely no time for a job now.


----------



## Respital (Oct 23, 2008)

Archangel said:


> yea, you old fart!
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, I worked in the hollidays (40 hours a week) and saved up the money to buy a decent computer.  through the year I dont buy anything for it, maybe after the next holiday again tough.  (as in, the summer holidays ofc  )



Hey your an old fart!

You're 21!

Oldy.


----------



## Casie (Oct 24, 2008)

But I according to what I have been told by some of the youngin's here I am CF senior citizen.. so I guess I buy stuff for the folks now...

Guess I'm a senior citizen too. =[


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 24, 2008)

I work about 10 hours a day, and have no bills (yet). So im doing OK. 

Just a tip to the younger people... don't go blowing every dime you make on computer parts, be smart and use that money to make money.. for the ones that dont have a steady job.


----------



## Respital (Oct 24, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I work about 10 hours a day, and have no bills (yet). So im doing OK.
> 
> Just a tip to the younger people... don't go blowing every dime you make on computer parts, be smart and use that money to make money.. for the ones that dont have a steady job.



+1, if it works then why replace or fix it? 

Like you could spend thousands (easy) on computers i only spent maybe 1300$ for my rig all inclusive even down to the cable ties. 

But in a year your pc is old and you need a new one, though with that year of college it's forever in your brain.


----------



## HumanMage (Oct 24, 2008)

My laptop was "given" to me as a graduation gift. My first build (hopefully Christmas time) will be built upon the remainder of a loan I took out haha...I'm in debt, yes..but who isn't? College is expensive now a days.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 24, 2008)

My rig was built with money I got for birthdays, christmas, and cutting the grass. Now I have a job and my upgrades are bought with my paycheck. The only bill I have to pay is gas for my car.

As for my laptop, I got it for working for the first two weeks at my job.


----------



## bullzi (Oct 24, 2008)

smoothjk said:


> That's great that you guys work hard for your rigs. =)
> 
> I guess what I was getting at was...I don't understand how people *18 and younger* (presumably in high school, not employed) are spending so much dough. Some may be spoiled by parents, but I don't see how they'd be able to justify getting the latest quad core CPUs. I know McDonald's doesn't pay out the ears or anything.



My parents don't buy me computer stuff because I change my rigs so often


----------



## Tuffie (Oct 24, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, you are full of crap, you don't work 67 hours a week.



Don't talk about sh*t you don't know. Serously, you've really pissed me off by saying that. 

I work for a company called atoll civil where, I do 44 hours a week, 5 days a week 4 am-1pm, and then I also work for a Thai restaurant that a friend of my dads owns, who is down two chefs, and I've been helping her out by working there the past 3 months.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 24, 2008)

I saved up. My rig did not go over the 700$, so it is one of the cheaper ones on the forum. My uncle bought the main parts (mobo,ram,cpu) and he donated to me a 6 year old compaq, which i then went about replacing. I saved up money where i can and bought a new case and other stuff. Almost all of it came from my uncle's donations. Spoiled? no. Humble? No.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 24, 2008)

Its ok tuffie, i believe you.


----------



## Respital (Oct 24, 2008)

Tuffie said:


> Don't talk about sh*t you don't know. Serously, you've really pissed me off by saying that.
> 
> I work for a company called atoll civil where, I do 44 hours a week, 5 days a week 4 am-1pm, and then I also work for a Thai restaurant that a friend of my dads owns, who is down two chefs, and I've been helping her out by working there the past 3 months.



Tuffie, i honor you man.

You show what a 16 year old should be doing.

Did you say Thai?!

OMG i love thai! 

I take it Pad Thai is one of the more popular dishes?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 24, 2008)

Tuffie said:


> Don't talk about sh*t you don't know. Serously, you've really pissed me off by saying that.
> 
> I work for a company called atoll civil where, I do 44 hours a week, 5 days a week 4 am-1pm, and then I also work for a Thai restaurant that a friend of my dads owns, who is down two chefs, and I've been helping her out by working there the past 3 months.


Not sure what your guy's laws are on child labor, but here you can't work more then 20 hours a week if you attend high school. And seeing how you are still 16, i would assume you are in school full time so working one full time job and one part time job seems a little... off. If you really want to prove me wrong, scan and post a time card. You can go ahead and black out the interesting facts about you


----------



## /\E (Oct 24, 2008)

My parents didn't pay into my rig, they take care of necessities plus more. My parent's philosophy is that my money goes toward entertainment for me. But moving on, I worked for my rigs. I did some web development for some friends, continuing web development for my stepdad's offices because their art-inclined employees cannot do interactive web development, and I answered phones at a friend's business for over a year. It all works out, I am happy, that's all that matters.



Motoxrdude said:


> Not sure what your guy's laws are on child labor, but here you can't work more then 20 hours a week if you attend high school. And seeing how you are still 16, i would assume you are in school full time so working one full time job and one part time job seems a little... off. If you really want to prove me wrong, scan and post a time card. You can go ahead and black out the interesting facts about you



Some ppl have a nose for BS... Why don't you leave this to the ppl that actually have nose for it? 

Of course, he's not gonna scan a time card... First of all, it's probably none of your business, and second, he could careless whether he convinces you especially with that competitive California attitude.


----------



## Tuffie (Oct 24, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Not sure what your guy's laws are on child labor, but here you can't work more then 20 hours a week if you attend high school. And seeing how you are still 16, i would assume you are in school full time so working one full time job and one part time job seems a little... off. If you really want to prove me wrong, scan and post a time card. You can go ahead and black out the interesting facts about you



How the hell would I be working fulltime at all and still be at school?

I dropped out, I'm planning on going back next year hopefully, supported by my mum, and savings.

I'm on my gf's hiptop, and I'm at work now (it's smoko), I don't have time cards, I stopped taking my payslip so they stopped printing it. the only thing I do have is a little peice of paper I write my hours on for the week and submit every monday.

Either way I think your just sad cause you probbably don't have a job/ enough hours, and you're jealous.


----------



## Droogie (Oct 24, 2008)

Job.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 24, 2008)

/\E said:


> California attitude.




Damn straight.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 24, 2008)

/\E said:


> Some ppl have a nose for BS... Why don't you leave this to the ppl that actually have nose for it?


Some people are good at being a smartass. Why don't you leave it up to the smartasses?


			
				/\E;1099677
Of course said:
			
		

> So being competitive is a bad thing???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 24, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Some people are good at being a smartass. Why don't you leave it up to the smartasses?
> 
> So being competitive is a bad thing???
> 
> ...



I had to drop out due to medical reasons, though I'm fine now. I'll have to go get my diploma, or GED.

It sucks, really. But i have a job and I'm not sitting on my ass all day


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 24, 2008)

I worked during the summer. 1 month of 40 hour work week at $10/hr got me a bit over $1000 after taxes. I also worked some weekend jobs and mow lawns and stuff like that. I bought my PC with saved allowance + birthday/holiday money. My college laptop came from my paycheck from work.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 24, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I had to drop out due to medical reasons, though I'm fine now. I'll have to go get my diploma, or GED.
> 
> It sucks, really. But i have a job and I'm not sitting on my ass all day



So, let me get this straight. You where unable to go to school for 6-7 hours a day, but able to work 67 hours a week? Right......


----------



## thermophilis (Oct 24, 2008)

Um, you realize that ThatGuy16 =/= Tuffie.

Anyways, I work about 30 hours a week.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 24, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> So being competitive is a bad thing???



Don't worry, only losers hate being competitive. 



Motoxrdude said:


> Yuep, because I am totally jealous of a high school drop out  hahah



Lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 24, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> So, let me get this straight. You where unable to go to school for 6-7 hours a day, but able to work 67 hours a week? Right......



I have the problem under control now. At the time, i had too much going on, i missed too many days of school, and couldn't make it all up because of it.

You have me confused with tuffie, i think.. i don't work 67 hours a week. I get 45 hours.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 24, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I have the problem under control now. At the time, i had too much going on, i missed too many days of school, and couldn't make it all up because of it.
> 
> You have me confused with tuffie, i think.. i don't work 67 hours a week. I get 45 hours.


O, whoopsy daisy. Sorry, didn't mean to direct that at you. My bad .


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 24, 2008)

rofl


----------



## patrickv (Oct 24, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> O, whoopsy daisy. Sorry, didn't mean to direct that at you. My bad .



The force is weak in you young padawan...
i smell ...a *FAIL THREAD* 

to move on topic, yeah most of em here get the money from their parents


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 24, 2008)

patrickv said:


> The force is weak in you young padawan...
> i smell ...a *FAIL THREAD*
> 
> to move on topic, yeah most of em here get the money from their parents


Wow, you wouldn't know what a fail thread was if it sat on your lap and called you daddy.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 24, 2008)

Respital said:


> Hey your an old fart!
> 
> You're 21!
> 
> Oldy.



:O   you not just did...


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 25, 2008)

smoothjk said:


> I notice a lot of people on these forums are 18 or younger. Now, I realize that you don't have bills to pay and stuff like that, but how do you guys afford some of those insane setups like high-end quads with pricey GPUs? I'm genuinely curious.



21 now but when I was 15-16 I uploaded on megaupload/megarotic.

I use to pull about 100-200k points a month on both every month before they fixed the point system.

So that was 200-400 bucks a month.

I never liked to borrow money from my folks and that allowed me to not get a job and pay for my own PC stuff.


----------



## /\E (Oct 25, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Some people are good at being a smartass. Why don't you leave it up to the smartasses?



I did leave it up to the smartasses. I would be included in this group and you would not  Just for the simple fact that you would be nothing to do with s-m-a-r-t.

Keep diggin' that hole! 



> So being competitive is a bad thing???



Haha...Only in sports and only when you don't think you are god's gift to the earth.



> Yuep, because I am totally jealous of a high school drop out  hahah



California attitude. Overly competitive. And another good way to be a complete ass. That's a really stuck-up thing to say.


----------



## ducis (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been the cheapest son of a bitch possible ever since I was born, next rig/upgrade will probably require an upgrade


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 26, 2008)

/\E said:


> I did leave it up to the smartasses. I would be included in this group and you would not  Just for the simple fact that you would be nothing to do with s-m-a-r-t.
> 
> Keep diggin' that hole!
> 
> ...


Haha, you know those "come backs" that are so freakin dumb that it's not insulting, just kinda funny? Yeah, your comment made me "lol" hahaha.

"I would be included in this group, and you would not"
Ouch! I just got burned! lol


----------



## zer0_c00l (Oct 26, 2008)

scooter said:


> I built a machine and gave it to my parents as an anniversary gift.
> 
> But I according to what I have been told by some of the youngin's here I am CF senior citizen.. so I guess I buy stuff for the folks now...
> 
> Man, I wish I was a teenager still!



ya me to scooter


----------



## footballstevo75 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am 18 and pay for pretty much everything that isn't needed. Like-
my pc, my car, car insurance, ps3 etc...

Half of all my paychecks go to savings for college, the rest I use to buy/ pay for stuff.

Get the money from working and selling stuff for people on ebay.


----------



## Mitch? (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine was budgeted, totals like $600 with after-build stuff, but in the summer i worked 40 hrs at my job, and finished 3 houses ($800 total for the 3)... with school i cut back to about 20-25 hours, but i also tutor for some money, and sell nude pictures of myself to NAMBLA.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 27, 2008)

I built my first PC at age 16ish, it was a CeleronA 300 Slot 1, Asus 440bx mobo, 64 or maybe 128megs of RAM.  16meg TNT Nvidia card - agp, 11 gigs of hd space, optical drive.  Windows 98 had just came out, or maybe it wasn't out yet and I was still running 95...oh well

I think I built the whole thing for around $450, because back then you could actually buy the computer parts individually and get them real cheap.

I worked about 20 hours a week while in high school and then worked 35hours a week while in college and went to school full time.  I went from school on Tuesdays and Wednesdays from 7am till about 10 to 11pm at night and took a saturday day class every now and then.

Never took a computer class in my life, period, and now I am a system administrator as my job.  Go figure.


----------



## /\E (Oct 27, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Haha, you know those "come backs" that are so freakin dumb that it's not insulting, just kinda funny? Yeah, your comment made me "lol" hahaha.
> 
> "I would be included in this group, and you would not"
> Ouch! I just got burned! lol



Further continuation of of your behavior as a stuck-up Cali jerk with nothing to do but put others where he himself has not been. But, the jerk would totally deny this...


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sorry but I don't buy the I work by building websites and fixing people's computer on the side.  I used to work contract IT on the side to make extra money and I can't tell you how many messes I have cleaned up after people.  I would have at least 3 clients a week that someone else before me came in and tried to set up a wireless network and totally botched it, or couldn't figure out how to port forward from a router for VPN or outside access so that person could remote into home while on the road.

I have heard stories from my past clients where most of them tried to hire some neighborhood kid to set up their systems, and was going to pay them $20 to get it set up.  They couldn't do it, so they called the company I sub contracted for and they sent me out.  I would bill them the companies rates and then invoice the IT contract company my rates and get cut a check with in thirty days.  I stopped working for them when they owned me $3,000 dollars one month and took them 90 days to pay me.  I told them they could shove their contract work where the sun don't shine and I ended up stealing most of their clients anyway.  I was under contract but I never signed anything because the guy that hired me told me it was specifically for Macintosh work, but then their PC guy was a moron and i started picking up his slack, then they found out I also had HP enterprise certs so they sent me out to do repairs on HP proliant servers.  Never once did they have me sign a contract because it was suppose to an experimental phase of testing out the Macintosh market.

I worked my ass off.  Had to drive hundreds of miles on evenings and weekends round trip and had to fix all the problems on site because they were paying my outrageous contract rate.  In the end I didn't make all that much extra money on the side after I took in all my costs, of gas, tools, materials, cell phone usage, car maintenance, new tires, time spent researching and studying everything.  You think I knew how to set up Peachtree or Quickbooks Enterprise server?  Hell no, never even touched the product but the company would send me that work.  So, I would spend two or three hours the night before studying on how it works and then show up the next day and do it.

I don't really buy the fact that you can have an over $1,000 rig which you paid for yourself by doing little side work here and there.  I had to work my ass off to make over $1,000 a month extra, and since it was contract work it was random.  One month make $100 bucks and the next month make $3,000.  I did all of that on the side and still worked from 7:30 to 4PM every day.  Unless you worked that side job for a year to make over 1k to buy a system, monitor, all the after market coolers, SLI, etc.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm... time to show off.

My first rig was an AMD K6-2 @ 400MHz (OCed to impressive 420MHz) with a whooping 384MB of SDRAM... came with a massive 2GB (<no typo there) WD Caviar and a Sound Blaster PCI (forgot the model, but it was based on the Ensoniq AudioPCI chip), and of course: NVIDIA TNT2 AGP with *16MB* of VRAM. Pure Win! Later I upgraded the HD to a 4oGB barracuda (which is still perfectly functional and in use after 6 years), and the graphics card I upped to GeForce2 MX with 64MB VRAM. That system ran 98SE (best windows to date, there's no questioning that ), I got it from my grampa who needed a new system. I was a kid, so the thing was pretty much free, but he did charge 10 euros (bout $20 current bucks at the time) for the massive 15inch CRT the rig came with. I had to sell this when we moved to Australia about 3 years ago (that got me part of the money for the P3 rig below). I did, however, take out the upgraded parts and put the originals back in... I still have the GeForce2 MX sitting somewhere in my wardrobe.

Then I got rig number 2 here in Australia, bought it myself with the money I got by selling off the computer stuff (and the above rig) that I had accumulated since I turned 9... it got me a $200 used rig with P3 (866MHz coppermine), 256MB SDRAM, and a state-of-art 7GB HD which I upgraded to the Barradcuda I mentioned above... this rig is still in use (running Linux & 98SE).

And my current computer is Presario C700 laptop, which I got for college. Has a 1.8GHz single-core celeron, 1.5GBs DDR2 and a 80GB HD. Runs Vista Home Basic (I had Ubuntu on it for a short while...). It's the most powerful rig I've had to date, I saved for it about 2 years and literally didn't spend my money on _anything_ during that time.

So, that's the story on how I youngster paid for my insane setups with all the high-end stuff and pricey GPUs.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 27, 2008)

hackapelite said:


> Hmmm... time to show off.
> 
> My first rig was an AMD K6-2 @ 400MHz (OCed to impressive 420MHz) with a whooping 384MB of SDRAM... came with a massive 2GB (<no typo there) WD Caviar and a Sound Blaster PCI (forgot the model, but it was based on the Ensoniq AudioPCI chip), and of course: NVIDIA TNT2 AGP with *16MB* of VRAM. Pure Win! Later I upgraded the HD to a 4oGB barracuda (which is still perfectly functional and in use after 6 years), and the graphics card I upped to GeForce2 MX with 64MB VRAM. That system ran 98SE (best windows to date, there's no questioning that ), I got it from my grampa who needed a new system. I was a kid, so the thing was pretty much free, but he did charge 10 euros (bout $20 current bucks at the time) for the massive 15inch CRT the rig came with. I had to sell this when we moved to Australia about 3 years ago (that got me part of the money for the P3 rig below). I did, however, take out the upgraded parts and put the originals back in... I still have the GeForce2 MX sitting somewhere in my wardrobe.
> 
> ...



I respect you for that. You are easily going to have a BOMB AS$ retirement.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 28, 2008)

> Simple, im 17 not spoiled but not afraid to admit when my parents help me. i asked for some parts for x-mas when i was 15 and had a part time job.* i wish everyone would quit lying and acting like a badass and shit its annoying to hear fake stories.*


...such as?


----------



## Vizy (Oct 28, 2008)

cbelmo159 said:


> Simple, im 17 not spoiled but not afraid to admit when my parents help me. i asked for some parts for x-mas when i was 15 and had a part time job. i wish everyone would quit lying and acting like a badass and shit its annoying to hear fake stories.



I am the mastermind behind Microsoft. BG and i are 50/50 in his income. I drive a phantom in my backyard ( i cannot drive on the streets yet) and i occasionally run into trees, whcih screws up the paint. But it is ok, because i am part owner of the Pimp My Ride series. Xyzbit and i are tight. He just has his homies at GAS help me out.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 28, 2008)

> ...such as?





> I am the mastermind behind Microsoft. BG and i are 50/50 in his income. I drive a phantom in my backyard ( i cannot drive on the streets yet) and i occasionally run into trees, whcih screws up the paint. But it is ok, because i am part owner of the Pimp My Ride series. Xyzbit and i are tight. He just has his homies at GAS help me out.


I guess that answered my question


----------



## Maxb1992 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh dear... OWNED?!
I worked my summer holidays, every working day from 9am-5.30pm. 
I was on £160 a week. So I decided to treat myself to a new Acer Aspire. After that I carred on working at the same place part time, and after many many months I had enough to buy a nice shiny 24" iMac.
My parents bought my my HP530 for school work!
Thats my story, NO BS!
So for those few months, I didn't have much of a social life... But man did I get some cool gear!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 29, 2008)

cbelmo159 said:


> Simple, im 17 not spoiled but not afraid to admit when my parents help me. i asked for some parts for x-mas when i was 15 and had a part time job. i wish everyone would quit lying and acting like a badass and shit its annoying to hear fake stories.



Excluding Vizy's post, lol, what fake stories are you talking about..


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm 14, I don't have a awesome system... yet. I have worked for the last 6 months and still don't have the money. My dad runs his own IT business so I work for him most of the time, mow lawns, wash cars (my parents of course and brothers) and I got $100 for my birthday. My dad also get a discount on stuff because he is on first name basis with the top guy of Intel Australia (along with a lot of Generals mind you).


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks like no one else wants to say anything, the only reason why I'm typeing in again is so it will go to the top and others might reply.


----------



## Dystopia (Nov 2, 2008)

Respital said:


> Hahaha lulz.
> 
> I know eh, getting my engineering degree is going to cost me a load of cash though.



You going eng? i am planning that too! what r u gonna do? Im shooting for CNC



atentora said:


> Scholarships! Just try to do the opposite of what I did in school...



Yeah, I am gonna try those. But being a homeschooler aint makin it easier.

So. I built my pc for 360 buks. That was about 8 mo ago. I used to go to the fair, and make 800 dollars a year. Thatwas at like, age 13? So i bought a laptop, it broke, i parted it out. Later I bought a dif laptop (also used ) found out IT ONLY SUPORTED DIRECT X 7. man was I pissed...so i sold that  made money on it . Then with a combination of things, I earend the rest of my $360. wasnt allowed to pay a penny more. BUT lolz after about 3 weeks, i bought a wireless card so my brother and i could play MP...

This summer, i couldnt get a job, where I live, in the woods so to speak, no one gave me a job, only 15 . ACTAULLy i might have gotten a job if it werent for a broken leg...now im 16, and next summer I plan on getting a job.


----------

